# Food Safety News - 05/03/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 3, 2021)

*Oregon’s bill to open up data on reportable diseases may have hit snag*
By Dan Flynn on May 03, 2021 12:05 am Data for foodborne and other reportable diseases in Oregon might take on more clarity if Senate Bill 719 ever gets moving. Time is still on its side, with the Oregon Legislature not scheduled to adjourn until June 30. But, progress is slow. The Senate Committee on Health Care produced and engrossed an amended version of... Continue Reading

*How to avoid poisoning from red beans*
By Jonan Pilet on May 03, 2021 12:03 am Cooking your own beans is a great way to save money, reduce waste and lower your sodium consumption, but eating improperly cooked beans can lead to serious illness. This is especially true for kidney beans. Eating raw or undercooked kidney beans can lead to food poisoning, including symptoms such as nausea, vomiting and diarrhea. Only... Continue Reading


*EFSA scientist highlights key issues at IAFP Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on May 03, 2021 12:01 am Antimicrobial resistance (AMR), novel foods and emerging risks are some of the main topics facing the food system, according to EFSA’s chief scientist. Marta Hugas, from the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA), said regulatory agencies face challenges ranging from current priorities, such as tackling AMR and food waste, to identifying emerging risks, where methodologies or... Continue Reading


----------

